# Bowl cracks



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I just noticed what looks like a crack in the bottom of the bowl of one of my pipes. It's pretty small, but you can sort of feel it with a poker or something. The pipe is fairly newish too. Should I worry?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

can you get us some pics?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What brand of pipe is it? And yes, some detailed, close-up pics would help. It might just be cracking in the forming cake or it could be a major split forming or anywhere in between. :dunno:


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

cp478 said:


> can you get us some pics?





DSturg369 said:


> What brand of pipe is it? And yes, some detailed, close-up pics would help. It might just be cracking in the forming cake or it could be a major split forming or anywhere in between. :dunno:


It's a Peterson that's only been smoked about a dozen times. There's almost no cake where it is at the bottom though, so I'm pretty sure it's in the wood. I'll get some pics tomorrow


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

when I first saw this thread title I thought it said "Crack bowls"... 

that is all.. pardon the interuption.


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

Methinks this could be a problem down the line if your cake expands too much. A pipe repair shop could evaluate it and probably pin it though. I had a new Nording a while back crack on the third bowl. I wasn't smoking hot but perhaps it wasn't fully cured. As it was on the top of the bowl I got it banded and it looks really nice.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I know with cracks on other things (SAAB dashboards actually), it could help to take the smallest drill bit you can find and put tiny little holes on either end of the crack - this helps keep it from expanding further.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pipe Mud might help as well, if indeed they are minute cracks in the briar.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Drilling holes on each end and plugging them with pipe mud is probably a good idea. I have two pipes with hairline cracks that just showed up. Probably from dropping them. They smoke fine however. Cake seems to seal them up. A good test is to cover the bowl with the palm of your hand, draw on the bit as hard as you can, and listen for air being sucked through the crack.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

What's pipe mud?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If its a new pipe I'd suggest returning it rather than trying to fix it.


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

this^^^^^^^


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> If its a new pipe I'd suggest returning it rather than trying to fix it.


I'm not sure if I can since I bought it used


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> What's pipe mud?


Cigar ash and water mixed to a mud consistency


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going to give the pipe mud thing a shot tonight


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally back for an update...

So I did the pipe mud trick and it seems to have worked great. Right where the crack was, there's a thin white line where it's filled in. So far I've smoked it twice using extreme caution, and it's looking good. It just needs to get covered up with cake then I can stop worrying.

Sorry for the lack of pics, but the camera won't focus on the bottom of the bowl


----------

